# ISO a chicken curry recipe....



## GrantsKat (Sep 23, 2008)

Does anyone have a TNT recipe? I have seen so many recipes while searching & I havent a clue which one to go with! Thanks!


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes! Brb.........


Edit:  Chicken Curry in a Hurry.   LOL

Came out great.  Easy too.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2008)

There are so many chicken curry recipes out there - some with a looooong list of ingredients and boy, are they good!  BUT, my mother made a VERY basic one that soothed the craving for chicken curry.  This is it - simple, basic, and good.  

Chicken leg/thigh quarters (that's always been our favorite)
1 medium onion chopped
2 large carrots, cut in rounds or diced
1/3 cup butter
1 TBS curry powder, or to taste (I usually use about 3 TBS) - the curry powder I use is not hot - so it's just flavor!
3 cups boiling water
2 tsp. salt
1/4 cup flour

Brown onion and carrots in butter in large skillet.  Remove veggies and then brown chicken.  Replace the onion, add curry powder and stir.  Pour the boiling water over the mixture in skillet then salt.  Cover, simmer until chicken is tender, usually about 30 minutes.

Next, mix the flour with 1/4 cup of the hot chicken liquid.  BE VERY CAREFUL HERE!  You can stir this mixture together or put in a larger than normal container and shake.  Mixing a hot liquid like this will cause the lid to pop off if you are not careful.  Stir with fork if unsure.

Pour this mixture back into skillet and cook for an additional 5 or so minutes to cook out the flour taste.

Serve over rice.  You can cook the rice with a cinnamon stick and some cloves for a "spiced" rice.  Even golden raisins can be added to the rice at the end too.

Now, there are additions from here:

fresh cilantro
coconut milk instead of water
addition of pineapple chunks
chopped tomatoes

Just know that the basic recipe is good as is and very budget friendly!


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you guys!! Im gonna try both, lol
KE do you know how would I substitute the coconut milk for water?
Jeeks, do you think I could use yogurt or coconut milk instead of sour cream?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2008)

Let me PM you my fancy schmancy chicken curry recipe that uses coconut milk among other things.  That will give you an idea on how to use the coconut milk and everything else.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 23, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Let me PM you my fancy schmancy chicken curry recipe that uses coconut milk among other things. That will give you an idea on how to use the coconut milk and everything else.


 
Thank You!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 23, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Thank you guys!! Im gonna try both, lol
> KE do you know how would I substitute the coconut milk for water?
> Jeeks, do you think I could use yogurt or coconut milk instead of sour cream?


 
Sure, if you want.  I followed the recipe perfectly and it came out great.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2008)

GK - I think the yogurt would be an ok sub for the sour cream but not the coconut milk.  OK, you could use the coconut milk but you'd have to thicken the mixture as coconut milk is very thin.  The sour cream mixture thickens things up.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 23, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Let me PM you my fancy schmancy chicken curry recipe that uses coconut milk among other things. That will give you an idea on how to use the coconut milk and everything else.


 
Can I have that too? I think the kids would eat curry if I sweetened it up a whole lot and called it coconut instead of curry!


----------



## miniman (Sep 23, 2008)

This is one I do with mu 13/14 year olds - it's a chicken korma recipe and we really like it.

*Chicken Korma*
 
*Ingredients*

 
2 tbsp vegetable oil
1 large onion
4cm piece of root ginger
·         4 whole cloves
·         4 cardamon pods, crushed
·         1 tsp ground coriander
·         1 ½ tsp ground cumin
·         ¼ tsp allspice
·         ½ tsp ground turmeric
·         1 tsp mild chilli
3 cloves garlic
2 tsp tomato puree
75g (3oz) ground almonds
50g (2oz) flaked toasted almonds (optional, for home only)
½ chicken stock cubes
250ml (8 fl oz) boiling water
200ml (7 fl oz) whipping cream
4 skinless, boneless chicken breasts, cut into bite size pieces
salt / pepper
 
 
*Method*

 
1                    Peel and chop the onion.  Crush the garlic. Make up the stock cube, with 250ml boiling water
 
2                    Peel and grate the root ginger. Measure out the spices, mixing together, except for the cloves and cardamom pods.
 
3                    Fry the onion, cloves, and cardamom pods for a few minutes until the onion begins to soften.
 
4                    Add the chicken, garlic and ginger, and fry for 4 minutes. Then add all the remaining spices, stirring around to release the flavour.
 
5                    Add the tomato puree, ground almonds, stock and cream, and simmer for about 15 minutes, until reduced to the consistency of thick cream. Taste and add seasoning if required.
 
6                    Sprinkle toasted almonds on top and serve.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks miniman!!! Another recipe to add to my list!


----------



## mackeeg (Oct 29, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> There are so many chicken curry recipes out there - some with a looooong list of ingredients and boy, are they good! BUT, my mother made a VERY basic one that soothed the craving for chicken curry. This is it - simple, basic, and good.
> 
> Chicken leg/thigh quarters (that's always been our favorite)
> 1 medium onion chopped
> ...


 
Thanks, I made this last night. My kind of recipe easy and good. I did add a couple of potatos and I think I will cut down on the water next time, a little runny for me and I will add more onion but great overall! Thanks


----------



## Laury (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi all,

When I was a kid, we lived in Africa and ate a lot of curry.  With the help of some of the British women there, my mom came up with this recipe for chicken curry that our family has always loved.  It's a little more work, but has many flavor layers and your kitchen will smell heavenly!

*Chicken Curry* (Serves 8)

4 whole bone-in chicken breasts (about 3.25 lbs) split
1/4 cup butter or margarine
1 can (13.75 oz) chicken broth

CURRY SAUCE

3 TB. Butter or margarine
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 cup chopped onion
2-3 teaspoons curry powder (your choice medium to hot)
1 cup chopped pared apple
1/4 cup unsifted all purpose flour
1/2 tsp. ground cardamom (don't leave this out!)
1 tsp. ground ginger
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 tsp. grated lime peel
2 TB. lime juice
1/4 c. Major Gray mango chutney, chopped

Skin the chicken and wipe dry.  Brown chicken, a few pieces at a time, in 1/4 cup hot butter,
about 5 minutes each side.

Return all chicken to the skillet, add the chicken broth and bring to a boil.  Reduce heat
and simmer, covered for 20 minutes, or until tender.

Remove chicken pieces and keep warm.  Measure the liquid in the skillet, add water to 
make 3 cups and set aside.

Make the sauce.  Put the 3 TB. butter in the skillet and heat.  Add garlic, onion, curry powder and apple
and saute until onion is tender.

Remove from heat and stir in flour, cardamom, ginger, salt and pepper.  Mix well.

Gradually stir in reserved liquid, lime peel and lime juice.

Bring to a boil, stirring.  Reduce heat and simmer covered for about 20 minutes,
stirring once in a while.

Add back the cooked chicken and chutney and heat just to boiling.

Serve with Basmati or saffron rice and curry accompaniments.
*
Curry Accompaniments* to set on the
table for sprinkling on the chicken dish.  They add
a lot of different and interesting flavors to the curry.

Chopped bananas, dipped in lemon juice
Chutney, any kind or several kinds
Whole salted peanuts
Flaked Coconut
Yogurt
Sliced Green onions
chopped cucumber
Raisins
Chopped tomatoes
Pineapple chunks


----------



## archiduc (Oct 31, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Does anyone have a TNT recipe? I have seen so many recipes while searching & I havent a clue which one to go with! Thanks!


 
Hi GrantsKat,

The best site that you could access for authentic, tried and tested recipes for a wide variety of different chicken curries (there is no one chicken curry recipe (!) etc ., is:

www. mamtaskitchen.com

Hope this helps,

Archiduc


----------

